# school software



## jushin (Aug 20, 2003)

I am trying to remodel my school.  Does anyone know of any software that I can create a virtual school?


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 20, 2003)

There is a company called   IMSI   that produces a product called 'Floor Plan 3D Design Suite'. It allows you to layout a floor plan, and then models it in 3 dimensions, you can even set the sunlight equal to the time of day for you longitude & latitude. Straight out of the box, it is pretty cool. 

I think they also had some downloadable objects that could be placed throughout your floor plan. While I would bet they do not have the Powerlink Kickshields, they may have something that is suitably similar to assist in the design of your studio.

http://www.floorplan.com

Good Luck - Mike


----------

